# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Snapping turtle pics!

## hyla

Here are some pics I took with my phone of a snapper we came across today at a local park. It was basking in the sun, probably 200 ft away from a large pond. It didn't hiss or appear upset and we were close but not too close!!! This is only the second one I have ever seen in the wild. I hope no one messed with it, there were quite a few people at the park today.

----------


## tyjare

Nice pics. The last snapping turtle i came across had its foot on the end of my fishing pole. i felt so bad but we got the hook out.

----------


## Kurt

I have yet to see any reptiles this year. So far I have seen Jefferson's salamanders, spotted salamanders, wood frogs, (American) bullfrogs, and spring peepers.

----------


## hyla

Is there any way anyone can tell by the pics about how old this one was? Male/Female? And I was also curious as to why it was so far away from the water? I debated about moving it closer to the pond because there were so many kids and other people around, I worried about it all night. But I left it alone, because my grandfather would have said to let nature be just that. Nature.

----------


## John Clare

Kurt, those Jefferson's were more Blue-Spots than Jefferson's actually.

I've never seen a normal snapping turtle in person, just the Alligator variety.  Good find and nice photos for a phone!

----------


## Kurt

I looked at the Audubon field and the picture of the Jefferson's salamander is a spitting image to what we saw. I looked at Ray's pictures and they are a definite match.

The turtle is most likely a female, as they leave the water in search of nesting areas. It does seem a little in the season for this. So maybe the turtle is leaving because its pond is no longer to its liking. Who knows?

Kurt Schatzl (NEHS President) has an albino snapper. He may or may not be bringing it to the show for display.

----------


## hyla

Thank you for the photo compliments!

----------


## John Clare

Kurt - I was knee-deep in Blue Spots last week. I'll post a few photos for you later in the week.

----------


## tyjare

Hey Kurt where have you found the spotted salamanders? i have been looking for some but can't find any.

----------


## Kurt

Why do you want to find them?

----------


## Kurt

> Kurt - I was knee-deep in Blue Spots last week. I'll post a few photos for you later in the week.


I was about to say why didn't you call me, then I realized you were in West Virginia.

Tonight at the wildlife center I heard _Anaxyrus americanus_ calling, along with peepers. When I got home I could hear them calling from the vernal pool across the street, the _americanus_ that is.

----------


## PsKloveP

nice pics. it have a long tail





chevrolet 2000 wheel bearing
short sale realtor

----------


## Kurt

Most snapping turtles do. Well, except for those Australian ones, _Elseya sp_.

----------

